# Band tapering and accuracy.



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

I know the amount of taper in a band affects the velocity of the projectile but does the amount of taper help accuracy? I cut my own bands and if I am only shooting indoors I do not care much about power. My main concern is accuracy and the straight non taper bands last longer and are easier to cut.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Faster projectile speeds would mean a flatter trajectory and a lower draw weight would enable steadier holding over targets as well as less fatigue over long sessions. On top of that, a tapered bandset has a predictably safe breaking point we'd learn to trust so we'd never flinch in anticipation of a break. I don't think any of that would be detrimental to shooting form?

There are pros and cons with tapered vs straight cut bandsets and if you search, you'll find a lot written on the subject. I wouldn't worry about it affecting "accuracy". Accuracy depends on a lot of other things. Everytime we make a small change there will be a change in our shooting performance owing to familiarity of equipment regardless...

Just experiment, learn and enjoy... we all have preferences discovered through an adventure of experimentation. Have fun!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tapers also have a lighter draw (in fact they ramp up like a compound bow). So could improve accuracy. The downside is you need to be a little more accurate in the band-making process to make sure bands are well matched side to side.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

urbanshooter is right ,as long as your bands are fixed to the forks properly tapered bands fail 99.99 percent of the time at the pouch.get an ajustable ruler that has a sixty mm rotar cuter that slides along the top edge of the ruler, and tapered band sets are no problem to make.or a plastic template,all can be bought on line and are not that exspensive. all so you get more bands tapered than straight cut.out of your rubber.its good fun trying different tapers.and in the long run a lot cheaper than buying band sets.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

We seem to have reached similar conclusions about tapered bands.

I use them most of the time.

But, I also use 1/4" straight cuts for small ammo - both full butterfly and semi-butterfly.

I find no advantage to tapering when the band is that narrow. And they are dead simple to cut.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

400fps 8mm steel 45inch draw is it possible.


----------

